

Every HN story you recently read; courtesy of your Web browser's history - marchewa
http://wtikay.com/yc_news

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Didn't work for me either: Konqueror 3.0.3 on KDE 3.0.3.

There are advantages to using a seriously, seriously old browser for browsing.

~~~
chaosprophet
Or having your history disabled.

------
mooism2
It would be more impressive (and more useful) if it used the topic title from
HN as the link text.

------
jacquesm
It didn't work. Mozilla 3.0.11 here.

